# Unable to send correct keystrokes to xorg via ssh -X



## veryuniquename (Feb 14, 2021)

I run my browser from inside a jail using `ssh -X -C jailuser@0.0.0.0 chrome` and send the screen session to the host. I can write regular text without issue and the keys are mapped correctly. However when I try to write something using ALT it becomes the original key, e.g. 6, instead of whatever symbol it's supposed to be. Anyone have a fix for this?


----------

